# Which Version of InstantCake?



## BigCat007 (May 22, 2005)

I have more than one Series2 540 Tivo. I would like to upgrade one that is a 540140 but the only version of IC that I have is labeled TCD540040 on the disc. Will this version still work?  

Thanks


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

No it won't work. You need to get the correct version of IC.

edit:
yes it will work. I misunderstood that both were 540's but one was a 140 hour model.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

If the hard drive still works in the 140 you can make an image from it. You can use MFSTools mfsbackup to do this. IC may be able to do that also.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You can use the image for the 540040 on a 540140 fine.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

classicsat said:


> You can use the image for the 540040 on a 540140 fine.


That was BigCat and my original question in some other threads. Why then does PTVUpgrade sell different versions of IC for each size of 540 and 240?

Trying to get a straight answer from Lou on his forum... 

(remove +'s from forbidden link)
http://www.dvr+play+ground.com/forum/thread/11951/


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

greg_burns said:


> That was BigCat and my original question in some other threads. Why then does PTVUpgrade sell different versions of IC for each size of 540 and 240?
> 
> Trying to get a straight answer from Lou on his forum...
> 
> ...


Because the software is different for the 540 than for the 240; I thought I was clear on that on the other forum (which is not mine, btw)...

... and just to clarify (as I did over there) the basic rule is this:

The first three digits of every TiVo model number are what identifies it as being unique or not. If the first three digits of a units are different than another, then the software is different. If they are the same, then the software is the same.

Example:

TCD240040 and TCD540040 are different.

TCD240040 and TCD240080 are the same.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

tivoupgrade said:


> Because the software is different for the 540 than for the 240; I thought I was clear on that on the other forum (which is not mine, btw)...


Sorry, I thought that was your official support forum for your product.

I don't know how else to ask this.  We simply wanted to know if we need to buy different versions of IC for a 40HR 540 and 140HR 540.

I understand there is difference between a 240 and 540 (each needs their own image). But what about two different sized 540s (or 240s for that matter)?

I know you sell different versions for each size. And obvisouly the images _are_ different in some way, because my 40HR IC knew it was 40HR when it reported how much space I increased.

But is it a problem to use one (40HR 540 IC) on another (140HR 540 IC)? We are getting different answers on this forum.

thanks

Edit: either your post changed while I was typing this, or I can't read very well.


----------



## jjberger2134 (Nov 20, 2002)

tivoupgrade said:


> Because the software is different for the 540 than for the 240; I thought I was clear on that on the other forum (which is not mine, btw)...


tivoupgrade -

Greg_Burns asked why there are different versions of IC within each of the 240 and 540 series. ie. why are there 3 versions of Instant Cake for the 540 (40, 80 and 140 hr versions)?

Also, why does IC use such and old version of the TiVo software. I recently bought IC for my 540040 and wound up with TiVo version 5.3. As we all know 7.2 has been out for quite some time. I was surprised to learn that IC is not up to date.

edit: 1 minute too late for this post after greg_burns. I guess I type slow.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

tivoupgrade said:


> The first three digits of every TiVo model number are what identifies it as being unique or not. If the first three digits of a units are different than another, then the software is different. If they are the same, then the software is the same.
> 
> Example:
> 
> ...


A-hah! That was the info I was after, thanks. Why then do you sell specifc images for each size of a particular model? I find that VERY confusing.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

jjberger2134 said:


> Also, why does IC use such and old version of the TiVo software. I recently bought IC for my 540040 and wound up with TiVo version 5.3. As we all know 7.2 has been out for quite some time. I was surprised to learn that IC is not up to date.


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3942940&&#post3942940



greg_burns said:


> On the subject of InstantCake... Why no 7.2.0 (or greater) images? Seems to me this would be a useful image to host for the broadband supported guided setup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Redux (Oct 19, 2004)

greg_burns said:


> Why then do you sell specifc images for each size of a particular model? I find that VERY confusing.


I'm sure if you accidentally download the wrong version they'll allow you to re-download the correct one.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Redux said:


> I'm sure if you accidentally download the wrong version they'll allow you to re-download the correct one.


Yeah, right. 

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=294917&page=1&pp=30

Ah... do I detect a hint of sarcasm there?


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

classicsat said:


> You can use the image for the 540040 on a 540140 fine.


I would think that if someone is defining one Tivo as a 540 and another as a 140, the 140 would not be a *540*140 but a *140*060


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

tivoupgrade said:


> The first three digits of every TiVo model number are what identifies it as being unique or not. If the first three digits of a units are different than another, then the software is different. If they are the same, then the software is the same.
> 
> Example:
> 
> ...


According to that statement, the 140060 and 240080 use different software.
Which one currently uses software version 7.2.2b-oth-01-2-140 and what version does the other one use?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

mick66 said:


> I would think that if someone is defining one Tivo as a 540 and another as a 140, the 140 would not be a *540*140 but a *140*060


I believe he was defining the different models of 540: 40HR, 80HR, 140HR.

540040
540080
540140

Of course, I may be misunderstanding you. This whole thread is giving me a headache. 

Edit: Mick66, I see where you are coming from. It was kinda of sloppy to abbreviate the 540140 as a 140. :down:


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

540 ... 140 In either case BigCat007 does not really need the image from Instant Cake BigCat007 can make the image for the upgrade from the original HD this image would be a better match anyway.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

HomeUser said:


> 540 ... 140 In either case BigCat007 does not really need the image from Instant Cake BigCat007 can make the image for the upgrade from the original HD this image would be a better match anyway.


True, but IIRC BigCat's drive has failed.

Edit: oh, nevermind. Just reread his first post in this thread. He does have two 540s... or at least that was the pretext for asking the question.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

greg_burns said:


> I believe he was defining the different models of 540: 40HR, 80HR, 140HR.
> 
> 540040
> 540080
> ...


it's easy to misread this stuff when people are throwing out numbers that they don't really understand.


----------



## tfellad (Jul 7, 2006)

Thank you 

I am still confused.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

tfellad said:


> Thank you
> 
> I am still confused.


The first 3 digits "540" is the model of TiVo the last 3 digits is the number of recording hours (size of hard drive) 
540040 Single Tuner Standard Definition Series2 40Hr TiVO (40G Hard drive)
540080 Single Tuner Standard Definition Series2 80Hr TiVo (80G Hard drive)
540140 Single Tuner Standard Definition Series2 140Hr TiVo (120G Hard drive)

MFSTools including Instant Cake and MFSLive recreates the partition structure of the original drive. The expand function adds additional TiVo partitions to fill up the rest of the drive.

An image made from the 540 40Hr will work on all 540 TiVo models (40hr and larger) an image for the 80 will work on the 80hr and larger.

If you are putting a new 500G drive into the TiVo any 540xxx image will work


----------

